# Visit Visa Extension



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Exeryone

SUBJECT: VISIT VISA EXTENSION _ ADVICE

I'm bringing my family to Dubai for six weeks over December and January. We're UK citizens. 

Last year I only stayed for 40 days which was allowed on my visa - 30 days plus a 10 day grace period. I picked up the visa upon arrival at the airport.

This year, I'll be staying for 43 days which means I overrun my visa. I understand its a 100 AED per day fine for each of us. 

I'm confused and in need of help from this excellent forum.

Do I need to take a day trip to Hatta after 28 days to renew my 30 day visa? Can I get an extension through the authorities within Dubai? Can I get a 60 day visit visa upon arrival or can I apply before departure at the UAE embassy in London. 

It's confusing having read several threads within various forums. Can anyone help me through this maze? 

Ultimately, my intention is to buy a property and seek a 3 year owners visa. That's another story because I'll need an investment partner or a 50% mortgage to afford a 2 or 3 bed villa in Arabian Ranches or Al Waha.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.

Paul
Paul Kemp | LinkedIn
Paul Kemp (@paul_s_kemp) on Twitter
Paul Kemp | Facebook


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

You can apply for one in-country (i.e. without crossing a border) extension to yours and your family's visit visas at the Department for Naturalisation and Residency. I think it is around AED700 for a further 30-day extension, after which you must leave the country. There have been previous posts on the forum about this.


----------



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

Katie Potato

I really appreciate you going to the trouble of replying given my level of ignorance.

Just out of curiosity, where is the Department for Naturalisation and Residency?

Oh! Something else that's an incredibly important. Your nickname reminded me to ask. Where can we get a traditional Christmas Dinner with Yorkshire Pudding, Roast *Potatoes * and Christmas Cake? I'm hoping one of the hotels do something.

Cheers and very excited about our extended trip to Dubai.

Paul
Paul Kemp | Facebook


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The DNRD Office is in Bur Dubai. It's on the Bur Dubai side of the Trade Centre Roundabout. Taxi drivers will know the location. Not sure how many of you there are in your family but it's going to be cheaper to do the Hatta run. Dhs. 200 each for the Omani visa. If you search on here, someone wrote about doing the bus trip on a Friday a couple of days ago and it was seemingly pain free.


----------



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

Great insight. I really owe you - thanks.

There are four of us so it appears a drive to Hatta could save us 2000 AED because I think an extension is 700 AED.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You`ll have np problem getting a good Christmas Dinner plus a whole lot more but you will need to book it pretty far in advance as the best places tend to fill up, best one i`ve had was at Al Qasr.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you check back on Dubai threads, it was posted by BruceInBaghdad on 26th September. It was very clear and he wrote that people can pm him for more information. To renew without leaving is going to cost the four of you a small fortune, if the visa does now cost Dhs. 700 each, which it probably does. It used to be Dhs. 500 but that was a while ago.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Apply for the 60 day visa (extra cost) before you even travel, prob solved and expense minimised. Check again in a week though, it will probably not be available or the rules will have changed again... ;-)


----------



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

wazza2222 said:


> Apply for the 60 day visa (extra cost) before you even travel, prob solved and expense minimised. Check again in a week though, it will probably not be available or the rules will have changed again... ;-)


Very good advice. Thanks wazza2222


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

just to let you know that you have 10 days grace period on the top of 30. my in-laws overstayed for an extra 8 days and we were told about the extra days from imigration. that was back in May. 



pkmember said:


> Very good advice. Thanks wazza2222


----------



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

Let me thank everyone who helped me. I'm writing this reply from Hatta having successfully renewed my visitor visa.

Let me explain should any other visitor on a free 30 day UAE visitor visa want to do the same.

1. You've got to drive. Head to Oman on route 44 passing Hatta. Park at the first UAE border CHECK POINT. Get you UAE exit stamp

2. Jump back in your car and drive the 7km from the UAE check to a nice new Oman immigration check point. Ensure you hold on to a customs slip they give you when checking your car at a half way point.

3. Fill out the visitor visa slip at Oman immigration building - you pick one up from a counter named VISITOR VISA

4. Explain you want an entry + exit stamp because you're heading straight back to UAE. Pay 200 AED each stamp 

5. Jump in your car and drive back to UAE check point. Hand your white customs slip you've been holding to a guard half way between UAE + Oman. 

6 go to a cabin in the corner of the area. Don't make the mistake of going to the counter where hundreds of lorry drivers are taking tickets and waiting hours to clear immigration 

7. get your free 30 day visitor visa stamped by the helpful immigration staff. Jump in your car. Hand a white slip to another border guard.

That's it.

This will help all those who want to copy what I just did with the Hatta run.

Great Stuff!


----------

